# Nash the Mavs MVP?



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

With out Nash tonight the Mavs just weren't the same. So, I raise the question: Is Nash the Mavs MVP?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No I don't think Nash being out was the difference maker. The Mavs, and especially Diggler, just had an off game.

I hope that shoulder isn't a lingering problem for Nash though. I see he's listed as "doubtful" for tonight.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Dirk is the Mavs MVP, IMO.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Dirk is the Mavs MVP, IMO.


:yes: Nash is their leader, but Dirk is their MVP


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nash is essential. He is the difference between them being 60-12 and 50-22. With all the weapons they have on O now, missing Dirk wouldn't be such a hard hit. But losing Nash, who sets the tempo for each game, is even worse.

Look at how many free-throws the Mavs got tonight. With Nashty in the game they do much better. They also have much fewer turnovers.

With Finley, Jamison, Walker and Nash all able to go for thirty each night, Dirk could relax and the team wouldn't miss a step. Dirk is still a top-10 player, no doubt, but this team needs Nash more than they need Dirk, especially with Nick gone.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The more the mavs loose the more i'm convinced that nash is the MVP. No one else on the roster can replace what he does for the team. Dirk could be replaced by Jamsion and we'd still be better off than replacing Nash with Best or Delk.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think they need Nash to win but he is not our MVP. I would give to Dirk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Dirk is the MVP but
Nash is the Most Important Player.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i was thinking mark cuban


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> i was thinking mark cuban


haha

MVP = most valuable player... 
not...
most vocal person....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> haha
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

